# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  المحموص..........

## وحش البراري

_اللهم صل على محمد و ال محمد_ 

_السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين_ 


_يطبخ عيش المحموص في أيام عاشوراء الحسين وتقسم على جميع البيوت كنوع من البركه و إكرام لمعزين الزهراء (ع) بمصاب ابنها و أصحابه_ 
_ففي كل مأتم تقريباّ يوجد هناك عيش محموص_

_وقد أشتهر به منطقه القطيف و بعض مناطق سيهات_ 

_ام الاحساء فمشهوره بأشياء أخرى_ 
_خطوات تحضير المحموص_ 

_1_نبدأ بتقشير البصل_


_2_بعددين نقطعه ونحطه في الصفرية ونحط معه الزيت ونبدأ في الحماص_ 

_ونستمر في التحريك_ 

*3_لحد ما يصيرالبصل بهاللون تقريبا*
**
*4_*
*وبعدهانشيل الزيت الزايد*
*ونضيف الماء إلى الحمصة* 
*5_الحين نحط اللحم بعد ما نحط الليمون الاسود والبهارات*
**
*6_وعلما الحم ينضج نغسل الرز!!!!*


_7_بعد نتاكد أن اللحم نضج نشيله من الصفرية_


*8_وبعد مانشيل اللحم نحط الرز في الصفرية*

_9_انقلب الرز ونتاكد من كمية المروق ( الماء )_

*10_إلى انيستوي*
*11_وبعد ما يستوي نخليه على نار هادئة إلى أن ينشف* 
*12_وبعدها نقوم ننشبه* 
**
**

*وهذي للي يحب الورية* 
__

*وعليكم الف الف الف عاااافيه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*وااااااااااااااو*
*شهيتنا اخوي في المحموص*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،*

*عدل الشكل مرهـ روعهـ ^_^..*

*بش مآاحب المحموص *_*..*

*تسلم ع الطرح الروعهـ ،،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عافيه ..*

*لاعدمنآك يآرب ،،*

*تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سلام الله على ابا عبد الله الحسين ...*
*المحموووص في محرم غير شكل اللي مايحبه يحبه*
*الله يعطيك العافيه ع الطرح*
*بانتظار الجديد*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله
اللهم بحق الحسين وأخيه 
وجده وأبيه وأمه والتسعة المعصومين بنيه 
فرج عنا كل هم وغم نحن فيه

----------


## مواليه وأفتخر

مشكور أخوي وحــ البراري ــش

على الطبخه الروعه

شهيتنا وودي أندقها بالخمس

تسلم على المشاركه اللذيذه 

ونستنا جديدك

وكل ماشفنا طبخه حلوه أنسوووويها

عزت الله مافيه أحد رشيق

دمت بخير 

أختك...مواليــ وأفتخر ــه

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

مشكور أخوي على المحموص 
ومين ما يحب المحموص أمووووت عليه وصار نفسي فيه الآن  :bigsmile: 
يسلموا أخوي
ويعطيك العافيه



أمنيــــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليك ياأباعبدالله الحسين
يعطيك العافيه على طرح الموضوع
شهيتنا اخوي بالعيش المحموص
عاد اني احب اكله
أكلتي المفضله هالعيش
ننتظر الجديد
موفقين

----------


## ملكةالموضة

مشكور اخوي 
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## متفائلة

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*الله يعطيكم العافية و يحقق كل أمانيكم بحق غريب كربلاء.*

----------

